# Dogs ?



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

Why not birds ? These 2 littles Devils are killing me!!!! 

I need at least 30 years back. Lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Hahaha doggie porn is not allowed.


----------



## dakar (Mar 15, 2015)

50 shades of grey. Lol

The funny about it is to take a flight and an old lady (45+) was reading the book at my side.... Almost said "naughty girl"

Ahahahaha. ;-)



ames said:


> Hahaha doggie porn is not allowed.


----------



## silver281gt (Aug 5, 2009)

On a side not how do they like your wood floors? We are installing wood floors here shortly and I know mine are just gonna love the run from room to room stop.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

My boy slides all over the floors in the winter when is super dry and sticks to them all summer in the humidity lol it's funny seeing him figure out which it is that day as he runs lol


----------

